# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Is pc gaming dead?

## jbw89

I thought I would write this message and ask a question that's on my mind does anybody play pc games anymore ??

----------


## RecQuery

I've tried practically every console and always come back to and prefer PC gaming. You might want to take a look at this forum discussion we've had previously. I'm quite happy to restate why I prefer PC gaming here again if you'd like.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Has anyone looked at the new Ouya?

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console

Looks like it could well be very cheap (in comparison) and a bit of a game changer as far as the types of games made available on console.

Still prefer PC gaming but might look at this once it's released as it will do more than just play games.

----------


## RecQuery

> Has anyone looked at the new Ouya?
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console
> 
> Looks like it could well be very cheap (in comparison) and a bit of a game changer as far as the types of games made available on console.
> 
> Still prefer PC gaming but might look at this once it's released as it will do more than just play games.


I've seen that an it looks interesting there's also talk of Valve/Steam doing a console and there seems to be movement in that direction give their recent job advertisements. I'd still probably stick with a PC as my primary gaming source though.

----------


## muffin

I can't stand consoles, my reactions aren't quick enough for shootemup games, but I do have loads of adventure games if anyone wants to borrow or swap, whatever.

----------


## Niall Fernie

The number of developers creating new PC games seems to be on the decline.  The only thing to take my interest lately has been "Elite: Dangerous".  As I spend so much time at my PC I'm really not keen to switch to a console.  Still play WoW and potter about with Serious Sam 3 (thanks to Steam being ported to Linux).  SteamOS could still bring a revival in PC gaming.  ID Software looks to be losing the plot with the change to standalone-windows-only Quake Live and look to be losing around 6% of their subscribers by dumping Mac and Linux.

----------

